# fl invert finding trip



## seacowst (Feb 27, 2012)

im going on my first invert hunting trip in central fl. anyone want to come?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ill go with you. You wanna pick me up?


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah I'd be down to go.. I'm in central FL as well.. just let me know when and we can meet up!

Kris


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 27, 2012)

If it's on a weekend, I might be able to go.


----------

